

This is stupid. Can't they handle a simple search a little bit better?  - gizzlon
http://search.oracle.com/search/search?q=join&group=MySQL

======
gizzlon
For comparison:

[http://www.postgresql.org/search/?q=join&a=1&submit=...](http://www.postgresql.org/search/?q=join&a=1&submit=Search)

<http://www.sqlite.org/search?q=join>

------
kivikakk
I guess .. not?

